# Does anybody know what the L330 update is for?



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

The other day I received a forced software update from L278 to L330. Any ideas as to what it's for?


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

The new daylight savings time.


----------



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

I notice that when you go to watch a recorded show, the resume selection will be highlighted if it is a show you partially watched before. In the past, it would default to play and you would have to select resume.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Bogney said:


> I notice that when you go to watch a recorded show, the resume selection will be highlighted if it is a show you partially watched before. In the past, it would default to play and you would have to select resume.


I always had the "resume" choice available on partially viewed shows with the old version software. The only time it was not available was if the recording had not been viewed before. That was a helpful feature for programs that get recorded on a daily basis - it was a good way to keep track on weather or not I watched that day's program.


----------



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

Michael P said:


> I always had the "resume" choice available on partially viewed shows with the old version software.


Me too, but on mine, the initial highlighted item was always "Start Over". I had to scroll up to "Resume". Now, "Resume" is the first choice. Was yours different?


----------

